# Brushing Teeth



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Do you brush your dog's teeth or do you just let them chew on things to clean their teeth? If you do, how often do you brush?


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I brush my lots' teeth, "rinse" sprays and chews. I try to brush at least twice a week. Same with the spray. The boys hate having their teeth done but don't struggle too much. The little girl thinks having her teeth brushed is the absolute best treat ever. She'll sit, wagging her whole backend, waiting as soon as I touch her toothbrush. She's a silly dog.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Celt said:


> I brush my lots' teeth, "rinse" sprays and chews. I try to brush at least twice a week. Same with the spray. The boys hate having their teeth done but don't struggle too much. The little girl thinks having her teeth brushed is the absolute best treat ever. She'll sit, wagging her whole backend, waiting as soon as I touch her toothbrush. She's a silly dog.


Oh wow. I don't know if I've ever heard of a dog enjoying it that much! Haha.


----------



## Taser (Mar 14, 2013)

All 3 dogs have their teeth brushed daily. It's part of their routine as two of them were started when they were puppies. I won't say they enjoy it, but they do tolerate it and the treats as we go help a lot.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. Every day? That's awesome. I
Do you use the brush brush or that thing that goes over your finger?


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

Doggy dental bones are great for oral health and nutritional value. There’s a large variety of dental treats on the market, making it hard to decide on one particular brand or type. Some rely on all-natural substances, which is a definite plus when chemicals are a common practice in dog related foods. There are even some that utilize multiple methods for keeping teeth clean, including an outer coating that surrounds a rawhide bone. If your dog has a sensitive stomach, be sure you’re aware of what their dental treats contain. They aren’t always what they appear to be at first glance.

Rawhide bones are the classic way to help brush a dog’s teeth by taking advantage of their natural chewing motions. When you do give your dog a treat of any kind, make sure you maintain consistent observation, and be careful not to let them swallow large pieces whole, since that can cause digestive issues.

Regular brushing should be done at least every two weeks. Keep in mind that a dog’s body is very different from ours, so be sure to use dog tooth paste to keep your dog healthy. Luckily, there are a large variety of tooth brush styles readily available to make the process easier for both of you. Consider utilizing finger-brushes, which are easier to control than a traditional toothbrush.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Yeah. Baxter likes the Greenies. I've been wanting to brush his teeth too but I wasn't sure whether or not to use the actual brush or the finger brush.


----------



## zootv (Mar 8, 2014)

We try to brush daily before night time ... but it turns out 4-5 times a week. They each have a separate brush and I use the ones with the 3 sides so its easy to get the back side of the teeth. They seem to tolerate it.


----------



## Taser (Mar 14, 2013)

We adopted an 8 1/2 year old JRT with some nasty slab fractures and ended up going to an actual canine dentist. We follow his instructions and it has made a huge difference. Small dogs are notorious for bad teeth as their jaws are small but still have the same number of teeth. He told us that you need to brush daily or close to it to make a difference. We use actual brushes but no tooth paste. The dogs get so amped from the taste of the tooth paste that it's impossible to actually brush. lol Tooth paste isn't required anyway. It's the actual bristle movement that does the work. Ours also have their own brushes as the JRT's have infant brushes while the lab has a full size adult.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. I'm going to have to get a toothbrush for my guys then.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

we try to brush every other day but it doesn't happen. eli, the new frenchie wants zero part of it, and of course, he's the one who probably needs it the most. we will continue to do, as often as we can but a schedule doesn't seem to really work. i leave it to nick to do as i have been home constantly, with the new pup trying to train.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

bett said:


> we try to brush every other day but it doesn't happen. eli, the new frenchie wants zero part of it, and of course, he's the one who probably needs it the most. we will continue to do, as often as we can but a schedule doesn't seem to really work. i leave it to nick to do as i have been home constantly, with the new pup trying to train.



Yeah it is pretty hard to do sometimes. I wonder if Baxter would even be OK with it.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Has anyone else here ever used the Greenies?


----------

